# Suspected Impaired Eyesight



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think that next week when you are at the vet ask for a referral to a doggy opthamologist to be on the safe side. Good luck and hopefully it will be something minor. 

Prayers that she continues to improve in her health.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I was having a similar problem with Scout and they said it was "puppy" brain. (my term) basic - eyes and nose are still learning to connect. 

A few weeks after I noticed the issue, and working with him a little it corrected. He was so excited to get food I think he was crazy just looking for it and not using his nose. I'd have the vet check and see if they think it's something to see a specialist about. My vet said you have to think about puppy vision like a baby...they are still growing into it and the eyes and nose have to connect in the brain but it's a learning process.

But I do have it noted and they will check again at his next appointment just to followup.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd get all the issues you have mentioned checked out. If nothing is found you will be able to put your mind at ease. My Shadow didn't like doing stairs as a puppy. He had severe HD, but I think stairs are intimidating to some puppies without issues.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

My puppy does some of the same things. He doesn't notice when I drop a treat and does the sniffing around thing too. I think it's just part of puppy learning.


----------



## Helm (Aug 6, 2009)

Many thanks for the responses... they are certainly more encouraging than I expected. I'm bit wary of inviting my vets to rack up their bill with a request for opthalmists referral until I'm absolutely certain it's needed, as I've not been able to get Sophie medically insured yet. She fell ill just as I was going to get insurance organised, in the first few days of adopting her. I realise that I'm now unlikely to be able to get meaningful insurance - i.e. a policy that might actually pay out for vet's bills - until her early health issues are demonstrably resolved. Notwithstanding that, though, of course I'm prepared to pay for necessary treatment... in fact it's cost a fair few bob already, as you can imagine.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dogs don't see things clearly when the object closer then about 33cm (~13") in front of their faces...where as human beings with normal vision see clearly with objects as close as 7cm (~3") (unless you're over 45 then everything is blurry if it is less then an arms length away LOL)
So she is indeed sniffing around blindly looking for the treat!

http://psychlops.psy.uconn.edu/eric/class/dogvision.html


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

And the sense of smell is definitely their default sense. I see this in adult dogs, too. They can smell it better than they can see it. Otherwise why would all those different looking butts get found?


----------



## Helm (Aug 6, 2009)

Really, really sad news, I'm afraid. Sophie (11 weeks old) suffered two major seizures in the past three days, and it turns out that she had a congenital portosystemic shunt.

For those of you who, like me, aren't familiar with this condition, it refers to "abnormal vascular connections between the hepatic portal vein (the blood vessel that connects the gastrointestinal tract with the liver) and the systemic circulation. Such anomalies cause blood in the gastrointestinal track to be diverted past the liver, thereby limiting the liver's vital functions in metabolism and detoxification of compounds and the body's defenses against intestinally derived pathogens. This effectively exposes the body to toxic by-products of digestion (toxins and bacteria) and mimics the effects of liver failure." (I got that from the net but I've done so much research on it in the past days....") Basically, as I understand it, blood vessel valves that divert a puppy's blood to its mother's liver while in the womb should close down when it's born and its own liver takes over, but with a shunt that doesn't happen, so the blood never get's cleansed properly.

Goldens, it seems, are one of the breeds that can be particularly affected, but any purebred might be susceptible.

Sophie was originally referred to the vet within 1 week of my having her, when I thought she had a virus. She seemed to recover over the next couple of weeks, but was listless and depressed a lot of the time. The first seizure a couple of nights ago was scary, and the vet took blood samples and she was being sent for more tests this week. Then Sophie had another totally nasty seizure last night, and before she flaked out in exhaustion she was yelping pitifully for nearly 2 hours (in terror rather than pain, I think, although I couldn’t be sure, and neither is good). She was unable to stand for more than a few seconds, and then stumbling and toppling over. I managed to get her into her crate for safety, and she was understandably aggressive, snarling and trying to bite, even at her young age. At the vet this morning, it turned out that she had become completely blind, not even being able to distinguish between light and dark, which is a major deterioration in only 2 weeks. On top of that, her hearing seemed very bad too, although she was still groggy this morning and might have just been totally depressed and not responding to the loud bangs against her ears (unlikely, though). No wonder she was trying to bite when someone touched her when she was in such a state! Also, according to the vet, the continuous jerky ‘catching flies’ movements she sometimes made when apparently okay, which seemed cute and playful at the time, were in reality mini-seizures. This was her 2nd major seizure in 3 days, and the vet reckoned it would have got progressively worse, too, if that’s possible. An op might have achieved something, but it was major odds-against, and she would still be left with an already depleted liver. The vet said they had suspected liver shunt and not a virus the first time she was ill but the tests were inconclusive and because it’s comparatively rare they didn’t want to say and recommend more invasive tests until they were sure there was a case! Now though, there is no doubt, and Sophie suffered from a particularly severe case with the poorest prognosis. 

Sadly she was euthanised this morning. I'm not a sentamentalist, by any means, but I'm devastated at this unhappy turn of events.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. This especially hits home as I have a Sophie girl too


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I am so, so sorry to hear this. An 11 week old sweetie should not have to go through this. She is in a better place now, free of pain and illness.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. That poor sweet baby. Hugs to you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so so sad to hear this. Poor, sweet baby. Hugs to you and godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, how sad! I am so sorry for your loss. That is way too early to lose your sweet girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of her. She sounds like a tough fighter but sometimes it just isnt enough. May you find some comfort in your memories while you had her. Please contact the breeder and let them know.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, my, what a sad turn of events... Sophie was a very sick puppy

Please stay with us as you grieve. The Golden shoulders here are warm and supportive. So very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

I am so sorry. Poor Sophie. Yes please contact your breeder and let them know.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

....Im so, so sorry to hear of your loss.....


----------



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I hope you can take comfort knowing that she isn't in any pain anymore, poor baby.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What sad sad news! I'm so very sorry!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

That is terrible, I am so sorry for you and Sophiie!


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Im so sorry that you all had to go through this. Having a puppy should be a happy time. RIP Sophie.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Godspeed, little Sophie. I'm so very sorry for your loss, although it sounds as though you made the loving and humane decision. Such a heartbreak for you....I hope that your grief leaves room in your heart for another puppy down the road.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Sophie,she was a real fighter run free and play at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

So sorry for the lose of lttle sophie life seems so unfair at times.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

How sad that you have lost little Sophie. I will be thinking about you.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Im so sorry for the loss of your little Sophie, what a terrible situation. Wether you're sentimental or not its devastating. I hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is devastating to lose a pup at such a young age, I know I've been through it.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to read of your sad loss of Sophie. I am sure that many of our goldens will look out for her at the bridge

Run free and sleep softly little one


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh how sad. I am sure that is devastating for you. Poor little girl she had a lot to contend with in her short life. may she rest in peace now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I am SO VERY SORRY*

What an awful thing for little Sophie to go through and for you to go through.
Sophie is at peace and running free at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------

